# Hymer Table Repair?



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Good job I did it myself or SWMBO would have got it!

Taking something out of the top cupboard over the folding fixed table it slipped and dropped onto the table corner first.

This has made a small hole, about half inch wide at its max, in the formica? top.

Any ideas on dealing with this?
Is it a case of going to Hymer for a replacement top section?
The table was folded at the time so when opened out for dining etc the damage is on the underside.
It is I believe the standard mottled Hymer finish.

I am sure that this particular table is only used on our specific model of Tramp so I do anticipate problems in getting a replacement

Would be grateful for any suggestions.
TIA

Paul


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am not familiar with your van but as it's on the underside could it be covered up in some way? Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Try visiting your local kitchen supplier. (take the table top with you)

You can get all sorts of coloured "filler stuff" that is meant to mask/fill the joints in kitchen worktops. They come in small pots or toothpaste type dispensers and you rub it into the crack/join. Its pretty strong stuff when it sets!!

You might just find something that will do the job !!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

We had a similar accident on the top side of the table in our van. My nice local professional kitchen fitter did a superb repair for me with a special coloured filler. You can hardly see where it was done. He wouldn't charge me as it only took him 20 minutes - wouldn't even accept beer money!

Colin


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

As per the two above. Formica filler.

You can buy tubes of it in Wickes for about £5 if you just want to give it a go. I've found it needs doing several times with a couple of weeks inbetween to get a good result.

I use it on the laminate floors when somethign gets dropped. If you choose the nearest base colour, you can put any patterns in with a felt tip pen of the right shade just before it properly dries.


----------

